# Girlfriend For Sale



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

Do you reckon we could stop by Amsterdam on the way to Hamm?? I just visited the Web site and saw there will be 586 stalls (at hamm):mf_dribble: and i need extra cash if theres that many for snakes, reckon i could sell her then...........Sensible offers only please










*SNAKE NOT INCLUDED:Na_Na_Na_Na:*


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

its too hard to tell without nude pics


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Is she any good at cooking/cleaning etc.?:lol2:


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

Fangio said:


> Is she any good at cooking/cleaning etc.?:lol2:


she cant cook but is great at cleaning:lol2:

she will tw*t me when she reads this later, oh well


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

i reckon i could take her off ya hands. does she have small feet to get closer to the cooker/sink. 

plus can you give me her estimated task times for

washing the pots?
washing clothes?
ironing clothes?
bedroom fun?


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

SiUK said:


> its too hard to tell without nude pics


sorry not got any of those..........sigh


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

davenoble said:


> i reckon i could take her off ya hands. does she have small feet to get closer to the cooker/sink.
> 
> plus can you give me her estimated task times for
> 
> ...


ps, she has size 5's so pretty close to cooker/sink


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Just don't show Nige the pic or he will be sorting out a deal with you:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

fazer600sy said:


> Just don't show Nige the pic or he will be sorting out a deal with you:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: shame its royals i want not corns..........damn!


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

:lol2:


mgs1982uk said:


> sorry not got any of those..........sigh


 

Do ya want some :lol2::lol2:


If ya throw a snake or two might come to an arangement for weekends :lol2:

(as if i dare)


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

brian said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol2::roll2::lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

brian said:


> :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now if you threw in your albino cobra then I expect the deals as good as done:lol2:


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

mgs1982uk said:


> ps, she has size 5's so pretty close to cooker/sink


 
im sorry to hear ya not had "relations in a while" 
secondly, if she dont put out that often then i may not be that interested, however with feet as small as that and a super quick wash cycle on the machine, how could i say no!!!!


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

SiUK said:


> now if you threw in your albino cobra then I expect the deals as good as done:lol2:


agreed...............god damn it no DWAL :banghead:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

mgs1982uk said:


> Do you reckon we could stop by Amsterdam on the way to Hamm?? I just visited the Web site and saw there will be 586 stalls (at hamm):mf_dribble: and i need extra cash if theres that many for snakes, reckon i could sell her then...........Sensible offers only please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if the snake was included i'd have made an offer :lol2:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

she will be even more pissed off with you when she sees that no one has made an offer lol


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> she will be even more pissed off with you when she sees that no one has made an offer lol


okay then. 
£10 if you deliver, or tnt. but wrap her up well. dont want damage


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

can't afford to buy her but i'll rent her off you for a night.. ok and hour...


alright alright it's been a while since i had any action, 6 minutes and 24 seconds. If its any longer my ex will pay you the difference as thats all she said i could hold out for.


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

:lol2: as she seen it yet


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

sw3an29 said:


> :lol2: as she seen it yet


If he don't answer she will have seen it !! if he answers she aint seen it as pc still working and not wraped around head :lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

ah, come on then, stick her in a poly box and I will take her off your hands for a beer or two !


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

brian said:


> If he don't answer she will have seen it !! if he answers she aint seen it as pc still working and not wraped around head :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

well she did see it, and was none to impressed but to embarassed to post a reply or comment.

so £10 or a beer or two................Beer sounds good:mf_dribble:


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

mgs1982uk said:


> well she did see it, and was none to impressed but to embarassed to post a reply or comment.
> 
> so £10 or a beer or two................Beer sounds good:mf_dribble:


 
ill up it to £10 and beer. but only since she was to shy to post something, this makes me think she will do as she is told. lol


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

I would take her but i dont have a pillow case big enough to carry her in while in transit


----------



## DaveyWavey (Jun 7, 2007)

No one has commented on her hotness yet?


----------



## davenoble (Aug 25, 2007)

DaveyWavey said:


> No one has commented on her hotness yet?


 
i didnt want to be too cheeky by saying something along the lines of.

"ya got yaself one damn hot woman there"

"ride it baby"
or
"smack that, woo ohh ohh"


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

DaveyWavey said:


> No one has commented on her hotness yet?


 
if he thinks we're not too keen on her he might lower the price and we grab a bargain.


----------



## jonosd (Sep 4, 2007)

more info please!
regularly serviced?
how many previous owners?
test drive? 
chassis inspection? 
:lol2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Meko said:


> if he thinks we're not too keen on her he might lower the price and we grab a bargain.


Indeed
"Talk about your fixer-upper....needs a bit of work doing":lol2:









(j/k please don't hurt me)


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Fangio said:


> Indeed
> "Talk about your fixxer-upper....needs a bit of work doing":lol2:



It's a lie I tell you, I've never been up 'er :lol2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Fixx said:


> It's a lie I tell you, I've never been up 'er :lol2:


LOL Typo

*edits*


----------

